# wine doesnot work after upgrading to 8.1?



## sw2wolf (Sep 10, 2010)

The wine works great when using freebsd 8.0. Yesterday i upgrading FB 8.0 to 8.1, the wine cannot display window without any message even if reinstalling wine under FB 8.1 .

```
>uname -a
FreeBSD mybsd.zsoft.com 8.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE #1: Wed Sep  8 09:07:54 CST 2010     root@mybsd.zsoft.com:/media/G/usr/obj/media/G/usr/src/sys/MYKERNEL  i386

>>pkg_info|grep wine
wine-1.3.2_2,1      Microsoft Windows compatibility layer for Unix-like systems
```

Any suggestion is appreciated!


----------



## SirDice (Sep 10, 2010)

What error messages are you getting?


----------



## sw2wolf (Sep 12, 2010)

After [cmd=]kldload snd_hda[/cmd] wine works great!

thanks!


----------



## Beastie (Sep 12, 2010)

sw2wolf said:
			
		

> After [cmd=]kldload snd_hda[/cmd] wine works great!


How exactly does a FreeBSD sound driver relate to WINE not starting up?


----------



## sw2wolf (Sep 13, 2010)

Beastie said:
			
		

> How exactly does a FreeBSD sound driver relate to WINE not starting up?


I donot know! But wine indeed works after loading snd_hda driver.


----------

